# Nvidia-Drivers-100.14.23?

## lituxer

Ich wollte mal den neusten Nvidia-Treiber ausprobieren. Dazu habe ich den Treiber in die package.keywords gesetzt.

Soweit sogut. Beim Update wurde mir der Treiber 100.14.19 abgeboten. Welcher auch prima funktioniert.

Nur habe ich festgestellt, das es noch den nvidia-drivers-100.14.23 gibt. Das ebuild steht auch in /usr/portage.

Da er nicht hardmask ist, sollte er doch angeboten werden. 

Wenn ich versuche den Treiber mit genauer Versionsnummer zuinstallieren, kommt als Fehlermeldung: Ich soll das ebuild überprüfen. Nur was soll ich da überprüfen?

Brauchen tu ich den Treiber nicht, aber wissen möchte ich schon, warum das nicht funktioniert.

----------

## franzf

 *lituxer wrote:*   

> Da er nicht hardmask ist, sollte er doch angeboten werden.

 

Der IST HardMasked!

 *Quote:*   

> # eix nvidia-drivers
> 
> [I] x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers
> 
>      Available versions:  1.0.7185 1.0.9639 (~)71.86.01 (~)96.43.01 100.14.09 (~)100.14.11 (~)100.14.19 [M](~)100.14.23 {acpi gtk kernel_linux multilib}

 

Also ab nach package.unmask damit  :Wink: 

----------

## lituxer

 *Quote:*   

> Der IST HardMasked! 

 

Ich hatte dies unter http://gentoo-portage.com/ nachgeschaut. Als ich mir dort die nvidia-drivers anzeigen lies, war dort kein Vermerk von hardmask. Anscheinend haben sie das wohl vergessen.

Trotzdem Danke für Deine Info. Wie ich schon schrieb, brauche ich den Treiber nicht. Wollte nur wissen warum.

Dafür habe ich wenigstens was neues gelernt  :Very Happy:   und mir eix installiert.

----------

## franzf

 *lituxer wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Der IST HardMasked!  
> 
> Ich hatte dies unter http://gentoo-portage.com/ nachgeschaut. Als ich mir dort die nvidia-drivers anzeigen lies, war dort kein Vermerk von hardmask. Anscheinend haben sie das wohl vergessen.

 

Schau mal hier:

http://packages2.gentoo.org/package/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers

Ist übersichtlicher (und offizieller) als gentoo-portage.com

----------

## lituxer

 *Quote:*   

> Schau mal hier:
> 
> http://packages2.gentoo.org/package/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers
> 
> Ist übersichtlicher (und offizieller) als gentoo-portage.com

 

Das ist ja perfekt. Habe ich sofort als Bookmark gesetzt.

Vielen Dank

----------

## michel7

Also hier läuft der 23er Treiber nahezu perfekt seit 2 Wochen ... so long 

michel

----------

## Aldo

 *michel7 wrote:*   

> Also hier läuft der 23er Treiber nahezu perfekt seit 2 Wochen ... 

 

Was heißt "nahezu perfekt"? Wo hakt es denn noch?

----------

## michel7

 *Aldo wrote:*   

>  *michel7 wrote:*   Also hier läuft der 23er Treiber nahezu perfekt seit 2 Wochen ...  
> 
> Was heißt "nahezu perfekt"? Wo hakt es denn noch?

 

Irgendwie funktioniert das Übertakten nicht, weiss zwar nicht obs am Treiber liegt. Zwar gibts ensprechendes Menü, wo man den Speicher und GPU Takt einstellen kann, aber irgendwie wird die Einstellung nicht gespeichert. Komischerweise geht das Untertakten dagegen.

----------

## franzf

 *michel7 wrote:*   

>  *Aldo wrote:*    *michel7 wrote:*   Also hier läuft der 23er Treiber nahezu perfekt seit 2 Wochen ...  
> 
> Was heißt "nahezu perfekt"? Wo hakt es denn noch? 
> 
> Irgendwie funktioniert das Übertakten nicht, weiss zwar nicht obs am Treiber liegt. Zwar gibts ensprechendes Menü, wo man den Speicher und GPU Takt einstellen kann, aber irgendwie wird die Einstellung nicht gespeichert. Komischerweise geht das Untertakten dagegen.

 

```
USE=[gtk|qt3] emerge nvclock
```

Evtl. die Testing nehmen, hatte mit der aktuellen stable einen segfault mit der qt3-gui.

Das klappt bestens :=) (hier: MSI 6600GT)

----------

## michel7

nvclock braucht man nicht wirklich weils in der nvidia-settings bereits ne einstellung zum übertakten gibt.

----------

